

Tell HN: Eliezer Yudkowsky speaking at General Assembly NYC tomorrow - endtime

Eliezer will be talking at General Assembly tomorrow at noon.  The address is 902 Broadway, 4th floor.  RSVP here:  http://eliezeryudkowskytalk.mogotix.com/<p>If you missed his other talks this week (the HPatMoR meetup Monday, the Yeshiva U talk last night, and the NYU talk tonight) then this is probably your last chance to see Eliezer while he's in NY this week.
======
gyardley
Thank you for this - I attended the talk because of this post, and it was
excellent.

------
salemh
Hrm, no video archives / youtubes of the recent talks? His latest seem to be
2010 (interviews) with indepth talks from 2007. Any plans for such?

~~~
endtime
Good question. SIAI hasn't been filming anything this week, so I could
extrapolate from that (with low-moderate confidence) that they generally don't
film the talks he gives. I'm not sure if NYU or Yeshiva filmed anything
themselves, though if I had to guess I'd say no.

If you're just wondering what to expect, Eliezer will probably talk about
cognitive bias (specifically the biases which make it hard to think about
existential risk), and then describe unfriendly AGI as an existential risk,
and possibly follow with some of the solutions SIAI has for subproblems of
building a friendly AI (e.g. timeless decision theory, reflective equilibrium
(metaethics), etc.). No promises, but that's the kind of talk he seems to give
these days.

